# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Cài Font tiếng việt cho NOKIA 6108

## chuonggoinhanvien

mình có con nokia 6108, mình rất thích bộ từ điển tiếng anh của nó, nhưng rất tiếc máy mình chỉ có 2 font chữ: english & tiếng tàu.
cho mình hỏi là: đời máy của mình như vậy có cài được bộ chữ tiếng việt không, nếu được thì nên cài ở đâu và giá cả có mềm không (50k-100k)?
xin cảm ơn các bạn.

----------


## LinhNguyen

*bán nokia 6108*

mình bán luôn con máy này, máy tốt, pin rin, vỏ rin.
bán để kiếm tiền mua iphone. hehe

----------

